# Muddy Bottoms ATV Park



## Cal3bCart3r

So who all is keeping up with this new ATV park coming Spring 2014? I think it is going to be AWESOME! They are taking in people's opinions and have already released some park plans and building plans! They will have 4 lanes coming into the park and 2 lanes going out so hopefully not traffic jams LOL also 175 FULL RV hook ups and 75% of them will have a lakefront view! Jeff Drost is the park manager which i do believe he was the park manager at River Run.... anyways, this place is going to be GREAT.

Here is a rough outline of the roughly 5,000 acre park!









and here are some blueprints that were released










website and facebook if yall allow it: 
muddybottomsatv.com: Home
https://www.facebook.com/muddybottomsatv

it will be about a 5 hours drive for me but i will make it there when it opens, what are you guys thoughts! Btw, it will be the nation's LARGEST ATV park when it opens!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Where's it gonna be at?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Springhill, Louisiana. Almost in Arkansas lol but i can hit straight highway from where i live....


----------



## duckincrazy92

Lol according to google maps itsv14 hours and 43 minutes from me.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang !!! Hahahaha


----------



## duckincrazy92

Haha might be worth the trip.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

im pretty sure it will be !!


----------



## duckincrazy92

I like new places to ride. Just have to save some cash for that ride.


----------



## lsu_mike

It's will be located in north central Louisiana. close to the Arkansas border. cant wait!


----------



## Suthrn98

does look like it would be a good haul for a long weekend.


----------



## 10txram

I'd deff make that drive! Looks like it will be pretty sweet.


----------



## gpinjason

I can't wait!


----------



## gonefishin

are they including the lake as part of the 5000 acres?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

im not sure on that lol


----------



## gpinjason

They say the lake is 1500 acres... Even if its part of the 5000, 3500 is a lot of land to ride!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha ur right ....imma bring fishin poles and all wen i go!


----------



## lsu_mike

The 5000 acre does include the 1500 acre lake. Well over 3000 acres of land to ride. That's a lot of riding. I've gotten so tired of the same bottomless holes at high lifter.


----------



## gpinjason

DSO over here is only like 700 something acres... So it would be great to ride 3000+... 

Hidden Falls is 3300 and it is an awesome park, but mostly for trucks and Jeeps.. No mud.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Can't wait. We will make this trip to the park! 4 hrs from us 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol same here ...well 5 actually


----------



## rmax

could be a stop over for me on the way to ar some weekend


----------



## catdaddycade95

I will definitely be checking this park out, truly gonna be one of a kind! My main question how expensive is this place gonna be though I just hope it's not a arm and leg to get in.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

catdaddycade95 said:


> I will definitely be checking this park out, truly gonna be one of a kind! My main question how expensive is this place gonna be though I just hope it's not a arm and leg to get in.


From what Jeff's saying prices will be almost the same as other parks. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## catdaddycade95

Cool Deal crazycracka. I may skip out on mud nats to go here if it is open in time.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

catdaddycade95 said:


> Cool Deal crazycracka. I may skip out on mud nats to go here if it is open in time.


Suppose to be open in April if no troubles


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea april of 2014 ...cant wait, im only gonna go prolly once or twice a year since its bout 5 hours one way for me


----------



## Mill Daddy

I wish I lived closer! Looks great!


----------



## RoadHazard

This has potential... only 2 hours from me.


----------



## DaveMK1

Been seeing a lot from them on Facebook about the park. Looks like it's going to be a legit place with a lodge and everything. Looking forward to loading up and heading out there when they open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## mudder freaker

Any word on an opening date on the park yet? Its got to be getting close


----------



## rmax

memorial day weekend


----------



## mudder freaker

Good deal. thanks


----------



## mudgrizzly

Is anyone planning to go ride there New Years 2016? I'm looking for people to meet up with.


----------

